

Any that look familiar? - "Hello World" in 366 Languages - edw519
http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm

======
jrockway
The implementations are oddly inconsistent.

Perl (not inside a function, newline printed)

    
    
      print "Hello, world.\n";
    

PHP (not inside a function, no newline printed:

    
    
      echo "Hello, world."
    

Lisp (inside a function, no newline printed, no comma, exclamation mark):

    
    
      (defun helloworld ()
        (print "Hello World!")
      ) ; <-- STYLE-WARNING: what the fuck is this?
    

Emacs lisp (all lowercase, inside a function):

    
    
      (defun hello-world()
      "Display the string hello world."
      (interactive)
      (message "hello world"))
    

Why a docstring and "interactive" declaration? (message "Hello, world.") would
be just as valid.

Anyway, I'd rewrite these to be more consistent:

    
    
      Perl:  say 'Hello, world.';
      Lisp:  (format t "Hello, world.~%")
      Emacs: (message "Hello, world.") ; newline is unnecessary
      PHP:   I don't know it.

~~~
aston
PHP: <?echo "Hello, world."?>

------
jws
366 languages and a do nothing program? Bah! <http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/>
for 1200 languages and a real program. (For a certain definition of real.)

The bottles of beer is also inconsistent. Not everyone handles the zero,
singular, plural issues correctly. This may not be a defect. Perhaps it tells
you something about the sort of people that use a language. (Although I am
slightly shamed to notice I missed a capitalization issue in the Dylan sample.
I should have made a capitalize() function.)

